# Color changing BGL indicating TATOOS for Diabetics



## Summit (Feb 14, 2009)

http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2009/02/12/diabetes-tattoo.html



> A special tattoo ink that changes color based on glucose levels inside the skin is under development by Massachusetts-based Draper Laboratories. The injectable nanotech ink could eventually free diabetics from painful blood glucose tests.
> 
> "It doesn't have to be a large, over-the-shoulder kind of tattoo," said Heather Clark, a scientist at Draper. "It would only have to be a few millimeters in size and wouldn't have to go as deep as a normal tattoo."
> 
> Clark and her colleagues didn't set out to create a glucose-detecting ink.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey that would be nice.  Still think diabetics would need an accurate number count but at least maybe they could eliminate some of the sticks.  Plus could give quick reference to patients family if patient starts acting weird.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 14, 2009)

This is pretty cool. Although I can see where people on insulin will need a more specific test. Even so, damn cool.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 14, 2009)

As one that now has to perform FSBS on a regular basis, I can attest the new testing lancets are less painful than previous years. More of a "pinch" than a stab with larger lancets years ago its not that bad. 

Anything that will reduce pain, will definitely enhance compliance. 

R/r 911


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm seriously wondering what type of tattoo Rid is going to get now....


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm seriously wondering what type of tattoo Rid is going to get now....




My guess is a flaming star of life on his chest.h34r:


----------



## Summit (Feb 14, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> As one that now has to perform FSBS on a regular basis, I can attest the new testing lancets are less painful than previous years. More of a "pinch" than a stab with larger lancets years ago its not that bad.
> 
> Anything that will reduce pain, will definitely enhance compliance.
> 
> R/r 911



I'm guessing the biggest benefit being patients who are noncompliant with monitoring will notice that they're "high" much earlier. Or maybe not...



ffemt8978 said:


> I'm seriously wondering what type of tattoo Rid is going to get now....



I almost asked that very question in my opening post!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 14, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm seriously wondering what type of tattoo Rid is going to get now....



Naw... Star of Life over my heart with ...Lifer..


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Naw... Star of Life over my heart with ...Lifer..




I was right.  What do I win?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 15, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm seriously wondering what type of tattoo Rid is going to get now....



One of my favorite partners says that when he gets older, he is going to get a DNR tattoed on his chest. He says its going to say: "Get the h:censored::censored::censored: away from me. Let me die in peace."


----------



## medic417 (Feb 15, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> One of my favorite partners says that when he gets older, he is going to get a DNR tattoed on his chest. He says its going to say: "Get the h:censored::censored::censored: away from me. Let me die in peace."



Make sure he has the doctor sign it so its valid.


----------



## tbdroberson (Feb 16, 2009)

*Tatoos for Diabetics*

Thank you for sharing this information..Very interesting.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 16, 2009)

*Medic, pick a MD with a SHORT name!*

Rid, sorry about the fingersticks.

Tats, as with other FO's under the skin, are subject to phagocytosis. Good luck with that.


----------



## trevor1189 (Feb 16, 2009)

This would be really cool for people that wear diabetic medical bracelets. Get a color changing tatoo on their wrist that says diabetic. Medical hx and dx in one tatoo.


----------



## lcffemt (Feb 17, 2009)

This sounds pretty cool. I wonder if this technology could be used for other uses in monitoring?


----------

